# Keystone... yuppy (rich) only ?



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

i feel ya man as much as you pay for a lift ticket there its not like their food is much better then a microwave meal anyways. Fuck it though ill continue to eat a cold sandwich and granola bars and just get a good meal after.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

yeh, dam them for good runs though, haha if they only had 300' of vert if would be a no brainer but the killer runs keep me coming back for more abuse lol, meh sry if I sound jaded to the rest of you, just wish I can afford those $10 burgers some day... maybe once I graduate


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Keystone has about 100 average runs, epic is pushing it. I've been there alot this year and their park has always been good, but their natural terrain is average at best. Doesn't suprise me there was no microwave, all the non-Vail resorts have one lol (Copper, WP, the Love, A-Bay). Its just as expensive, but fucking delicious, try Jersey Boys Deli left at the first light when you come into Dillon heading back to i-70. Its fucking bomb.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

yeh epic is pushing it but I grew up there so it seems epic because I have nothing better to compare it with. Really hope to try some Japan and Canadian Resorts some day as well as Silverton and Wolf Creek. Thx for the tip on Jersey Boys +1, have to check it out next time.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

also went to ski-hooky day at loveland on the 8th and had a blast, snow wasn't top notch but the weather was and indeed they had a microwave haha, lately I've been bringing the porta-grill... Funniest thing ever to see some people offer you a beer for a burger and others give you dirty looks like ur a hobo =D -back to the shadows of the forums I go before some keystone fanboy comes and bashes me hehe


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Breck has microwaves in the cabin on top of 6 chair and I think I seen some at Vail too but I may be making that one up.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

The expensive food prices are the off shoot of cheap (relatively) season passes. $600 for unlimited riding at Vail, Beaver, Keystone, Breck, and Abasin and people bitch about the lack of a microwave:dunno:

Could be worse... you could pay $400 for season pass at fucking Lab in NY... short season, shit snow, small hill but all the microwave's you could ever hope for

Full Season Passes


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Chef Jer said:


> The expensive food prices are the off shoot of cheap (relatively) season passes. $600 for unlimited riding at Vail, Beaver, Keystone, Breck, and Abasin and people bitch about the lack of a microwave:dunno:
> 
> Could be worse... you could pay $400 for season pass at fucking Lab in NY... short season, shit snow, small hill but all the microwave's you could ever hope for
> 
> Full Season Passes


Good and fair point, but I'm not sure affordable season passes are gonna make us agree with and like everything Vail Resorts is up to.

They make enough money on people who don't buy a 10$ burger for lunch, but actually get the expensive items and drop $200 for their family.

They don't need to cater to us not rich guys, but we don't need to love it. The fact that all the other resorts do it is cool, and Vail is just not as cool as them


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Chef Jer said:


> The expensive food prices are the off shoot of cheap (relatively) season passes. $600 for unlimited riding at Vail, Beaver, Keystone, Breck, and Abasin and people bitch about the lack of a microwave:dunno:
> 
> Could be worse... you could pay $400 for season pass at fucking Lab in NY... short season, shit snow, small hill but all the microwave's you could ever hope for
> 
> Full Season Passes




or I could get the midweek loveland pass for $259 and get access to 1500 acres and a microwave lawl, or stick with epic pass(8k+ acres), get a power inverter, and a tiny microwave. Either way your right it is better then places on the east coast or utah that charge $1,000+ for a pass to a single resort. Honestly I wouldn't care If I didn't have blood sugar problems  I'm usually to busy having fun to eat anyways but my body disagrees.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Good and fair point, but I'm not sure affordable season passes are gonna make us agree with and like everything Vail Resorts is up to.
> 
> They make enough money on people who don't buy a 10$ burger for lunch, but actually get the expensive items and drop $200 for their family.
> 
> They don't need to cater to us not rich guys, but we don't need to love it. The fact that all the other resorts do it is cool, and Vail is just not as cool as them


Don't me wrong... i don't agree with or support everything Vail resorts does. However.... not being able to reheat my sandwich in THEIR facility is not very high on my bitch list:laugh:

We've got it pretty good up here. My sister/brother inlaw live in Durango and its $1,950 for a seasons pass (per person) at Telluride

Telluride, Colorado | 2011-12 Season Passes

Great mtn but I can buy a lot of beer and burgers with $1350 difference between that and my Vail resorts pass.. just sayin:dunno:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Chef Jer said:


> Don't me wrong... i don't agree with or support everything Vail resorts does. However.... not being able to reheat my sandwich in THEIR facility is not very high on my bitch list:laugh:
> 
> We've got it pretty good up here. My sister/brother inlaw live in Durango and its $1,950 for a seasons pass (per person) at Telluride
> 
> ...



not like i'm saving $1350 though, 4-600$ is my limit and thats with months of saving. If my only option was a $1950 pass I would just have to stick with ruby hill lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail and Breckenridge both have microwave offerings. Even at snooty golden peak lodge they have a few.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Vail and Breckenridge both have microwave offerings. Even at snooty golden peak lodge they have a few.....


You just gotta find em! Lol @ that chick at Keystone I guess!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

For a hot sammy at lunch...at home, wrap your homemade sammy in foil, start up your car and put it on the exhause manifold, it will be done by the time you finish that first cold beer. You can also have hot cimmy buns in the morning...pull in to the lot, throw them on and by the time you got your boots and jacket on they will be done.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

budderbear said:


> So I've been riding keystone as well as other resorts for 10 years now and today was the first time I packed something to eat at keystone. I brought a microwave sandwich because I'm a poor college student and can't afford a $10 burger and I'm tired of energy bars and cold sandwiches. I have been hitting up a-basin recently and have been real excited to find they have a microwave in the top of the base lodge. Well I headed down the mozart at keystone to labonte's cabin to hopefully microwave up my sammy ( [email protected] rachel ray). Well turns out they didn't have one there. That't not what got me ticked off however. I don't expect the resorts to cater to poor guys like myself but I do expect them to show some respect or customer service... I looked around for a second only to realize there wasn't a microwave in sight so I proceeded to ask the girl at the register if she knew where one was. Her rude response to me and I quote "no we don't have microwave here ?!?!? or ANYWHERE on the mountain" I know from the statement it doesn't seem that bad but the tone of her voice and the poop look on her face while she was saying it was if she was trying to say "no we don't have any microwaves you cheap poor bastard just buy a $10 burger why don't you"  Was kinda funny though how she said "sawwy" in an obvious attempt to redeem her bitchy-ness. Needless to say, keystone has some epic/ awesome runs but it just isn't worth dealing with the rent a cop yellow jackets or the crap I get because I would like to just heat my meal up. Needless to say [email protected]#$ VAIL RESORTS! I'll be buying an A-basin or Loveland pass next year even if it means less terrain... at least I won't pass out because of low blood sugar >.<


I suppose you could just buy a power inverter for 15 bucks, then find a cheap microwave and plug it into your cigarette lighter, then you could have a warm sammy anytime you want. I'm guessing you could pick up a cheap dorm room micro for <30 bucks...could be a viable option if it is really important to you-granted you would have to go back to the parking lot to eat.

Andy


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

for the money he would spend buying a power inverter big enough to run the microwave and buying the microwave, yhe could buy a seasons worth of 10$ burgers.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Jnn6GM0Tk&feature=related

Heinz Beanzawave - runs off usb power:laugh: problem solved:dunno:


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> For a hot sammy at lunch...at home, wrap your homemade sammy in foil, start up your car and put it on the exhause manifold, it will be done by the time you finish that first cold beer. You can also have hot cimmy buns in the morning...pull in to the lot, throw them on and by the time you got your boots and jacket on they will be done.


I've certainly not heard of that solution before.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

racer357 said:


> for the money he would spend buying a power inverter big enough to run the microwave and buying the microwave, yhe could buy a seasons worth of 10$ burgers.


For the money I also spent on my waxing and tuning gear I could have had fresh tunes all season long, but this way I can tune next season too and the season after that and so on for only like $20 in wax (plus I like my wax and tune jobs better . So yeh it would be an investment the first year but then it would pay off in the long run since I don't plan on quitting anytime soon.

(LOL @ that tiny usb microwave)

(whoever said I would have to walk back to the parking lot; :dunno: only breck sucks to go back to your car, or I suppose keystone too if you got there late or followed the air traffic control wand dudes)


----------

